# How to setup a microphone correctly?(freebsd)



## Vertecedoc (Nov 4, 2021)

i've installed freebsd same days ago(from arch linux) and i found some useful guides about how to properly setup freebsd as desktop https://www.c0ffee.net/blog/freebsd-on-a-laptop/ https://www.davidschlachter.com/misc/t480-freebsd https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/ but didn't say anything about you know microphone neither on the handbook, and today i wanted go to a conference but Firefox didn't catch up my voice but detected the mic. i really might appreciate the help, thankyou
here is my configuration and dmesg/snd output
> rc.conf
> loader.conf
> sysctl.conf
(below the actual files)
`cat /dev/sndstat`
`Installed devices: pcm0: <Realtek ALC293 (Analog)>  (play/rec) default`
`pcm1:   <Realtek ALC293 (Analog)>  (play/rec)`
`pcm2: <Intel Skylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)`
`No devices installed from userspace.`


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 4, 2021)

pd: sound works


----------



## Geezer (Nov 5, 2021)

You might want to post those config files as text with the [ code ] tags. Attachments are just not convenient.


----------



## bsduck (Nov 5, 2021)

Please post (not as attachments ) the output of `mixer`, `mixer -f /dev/mixer1`, `sysctl dev.hdaa` and `sysctl dev.hdac`


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 6, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Please post (not as attachments ) the output of `mixer`, `mixer -f /dev/mixer1`, `sysctl dev.hdaa` and `sysctl dev.hdac`


Sure here are
rc.conf

```
hostname="FreeBSDdaVaernagasse"
keymap="us.dvorakp.kbd"
slim_enable="YES"
devd_enable="YES"
lpd_enable="NO"
hald_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP powersave"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
background_dhclient="YES"
rtsold_enable="YES"
rtsold_flags="-aF"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
dbus_enable="YES"
hcsecd_enable="YES"
sdpd_enable="YES"
sndiod_enable="YES"
cupsd_enable="YES"
create_args_wlan0="country MX regdomain FCC"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_flags="-VH"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"

smartd_enable="YES"
defs_system_ruleset="system"
linux_enable="NO"
ubuntu_enable="YES"
```

loader.conf

```
# all needed for devices
splash_bmp_load="YES"
bitmap_load="YES"
vesa_load="YES"
bitmap_type="splash_image_data"
bitmap_name="/boot/splash.bmp"
loader_logo="beastie"
kern.vty=vt
iichid_enable="YES"
acpi_video_load="YES"
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
cuse_load="YES"
autoboot_delay="2"
kern.evdev.rcpt_mask="12"
sys.class.drm.card0.power.rc6_enable="7"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
cryptodev_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
#tunning for desktop
kern.maxproc="100000"
kern.ipc.shmseg="1024"
kern.ipc.shmmni="1024"
net.inet.tcp.soreceive_stream="1"
net.link.ifqmaxlen="4056"
cpuctl_load="YES"
coretemp_load="YES"
acpi_ibm_load="YES"
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
libiconv_load="YES"
fuse_load="YES"
libiconv_load="YES"
libmchain_load="YES"
cd9660_iconv_load="YES"
msdosfs_iconv_load="YES"
tmpfs_load="YES"
mmc_load="YES"
mmcsd_load="YES"
sdhci_load="YES"
aio_load="YES"
libiconv_load="YES"
libmchain_load="YES"

sysctlbyname_improved_load="YES"
sysctlinfo_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
```

SYSCTL.CONF

```
# $FreeBSD$
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
dev.acpi_ibm.0.handlerevents=0x10 0x11
```

-------terminal autputs --------

`$ mixer

Mixer vol      is currently set to  85:85
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  59:59
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  37:37
Mixer rec      is currently set to  37:37
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic`

`$ mixer -f /dev/mixer1

Mixer vol      is currently set to  85:85
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to  37:37
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  67:67
Recording source: monitor`

`$ sysctl dev.hdaa

dev.hdaa.1.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040778d PWR DIGITAL UNSOL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x09000094 PDC OUT HDMI DP HBR
     Pin config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00006611 PWR DIGITAL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001a07f0 16 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x80860101
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Intel Skylake Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep 3=keep 4=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled 3=disabled 4=disabled
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid36: audio selector
     Widget cap: 0x00300101 STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=19 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid35: audio selector
     Widget cap: 0x00300101 STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: speaker, mic, mix
    Connections: 6
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid34: audio selector [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00300101 STEREO
    Connections: 8
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
          + <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=19 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid33: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid32: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00040 PROC

dev.hdaa.0.nid31: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid30_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000014 PDC OUT
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=6 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid29_original: 0x40738105 as=0 seq=5 device=Modem-handset conn=None ctype=ATAPI loc=0x00 color=Purple misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_config: 0x40738105 as=0 seq=5 device=Modem-handset conn=None ctype=ATAPI loc=0x00 color=Purple misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid29: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x00700400 PWR
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x40738105 as=0 seq=5 device=Modem-handset conn=None ctype=ATAPI loc=0x00 color=Purple misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.0.nid28: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid27_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid27_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid27: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x0000373c PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + <- nid=13 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid26_original: 0x03a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_config: 0x03a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid26: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic (mic)
        Pin cap: 0x00003724 PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x03a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid25_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid25: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid24_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x0000373c PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + <- nid=13 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid23: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid22_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid22_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid22: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x0001001c PDC HP OUT EAPD
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + <- nid=13 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid21_original: 0x03211040 as=4 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid21_config: 0x03211040 as=4 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid21: pin: Headphones (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x0001001c PDC HP OUT EAPD
     Pin config: 0x03211040 as=4 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer]
          + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] (selected)

dev.hdaa.0.nid20_original: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid20: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00010010 OUT EAPD
     Pin config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=12 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid19_original: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid19_config: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid19: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040040b PWR STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid18_original: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_config: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid18: pin: Mic (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0040040b PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid17: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid16: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid15: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid14: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid13: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=3 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid12: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid11: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mix (mix)
      Input amp: 0x80051f17 mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=23 (-34/12dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]

dev.hdaa.0.nid10: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid9: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80023f17 mute=1 step=63 size=2 offset=23 (-17/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=34 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80023f17 mute=1 step=63 size=2 offset=23 (-17/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=35 [audio selector]

dev.hdaa.0.nid7: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80023f17 mute=1 step=63 size=2 offset=23 (-17/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=36 [audio selector]

dev.hdaa.0.nid6: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid5: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid4: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid3: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00025757 mute=0 step=87 size=2 offset=87 (-65/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00025757 mute=0 step=87 size=2 offset=87 (-65/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x17aa222c
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Realtek ALC293 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:`

`$ sysctl dev.hdac

dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x9d70 subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x222c class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=31 function=3 dbsf=pci0:0:31:3 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDAS
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel Sunrise Point-LP HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:`


----------



## Geezer (Nov 6, 2021)

Not enough information yet about the microphone.

But that loader.conf is full  of stuff that should not / need not be there.


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 6, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Not enough information yet about the microphone.
> 
> But that loader.conf is full  of stuff that should not / need not be there.


i'm sorry, my pc shuted down when i was editing that


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 6, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Not enough information yet about the microphone.
> 
> But that loader.conf is full  of stuff that should not / need not be there.


there is, thanks


----------

